# مخنوقة من عريس و عايزة تطفشيه (ادخلى عندنا)



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2011)

*ازاي تطفشي عريس انت مش عايزاه.. واهلك عايزينه ؟!!!*​ 

*ولو في شباب اسمعوا للاخر عشان في حاجات بتهمكم:*​


*نبدأ الخطة سوا:*​ 

*1- لا تظهري لاهلك عدم الرضا ... (عشان تعرفي تكملي الخطة)*​ 


*2- اهم شئ فى الخطة من يوم ما تسمعي بالعريس لحد ما ييجي اوعي تستحمي ,*​ 

_*خلي الريحة الحلوة تطلع ... *_
_*(ماتنسيش تفرمي بصل كتير واذا في ثوم خيييير **و بركة ..)*_
_*طبعا *_
_*(انتي بتساعدي ماما ما حدش هيقول حاجة)*_​ 


*3- طبعا النهاردة اهل العريس عايزين ييجو يشوفو (قمر الزمان)*​ 


_*عشان كدا قمر **الزمان لازم تفضل نايمة,,,,**لقبل الموعد بساعة (عشان وشك يستريح وما يظهرش انه تعبان) *_​


_*و بكدا بتكوني*_
_*ضيعتي على اهلك فرصة*_
_*انهم يكشفوكي.*_​ 


_*4-اهل العريس جم... سلمي على امه بكل برود ... *_
_*واعملي نفسك قرفانة و شايفة نفسك>>بعدها اسحبي نفسك على غرفتك ... (عشان تزبطي نفسك امال ... - مش انتى لسة صاحية من النوم - )*_​ 

_*و يلا نعرف خطوات احلى ميك اب ,*_
_*لاحلى مناسبة مناسبة ::smile01:smile01*_​ 


_*1 - الكحل : الكحل جميل جدا على العيون ... اتكحلي ... بس خلي الكحل*_
_*فى عين اكتر من التانية..*_
_*وكدا بتضمني تكوني (حولة رسمي)*_​ 

_*2 - كريم الاساس: اكيد عايزين كريم اساس بس على الشفايف .. *_
_*كدا يبان **معاكي بفقر دم..........,,ياعيني مسكينة*_​ 

_*3 - الشادو : طبعا الشادو هو اللي بيخبي البلاوي (وهو اللي بيبيّن البلاوي )*_
_*الشادو الاسود على العيون*_
_*و ثقلييييييييه مع شادو اصفر*_
_*على وشك بدل (البلاشر) ,,,,*_​ 

*و بكداااااااااا يبان معك كوليرا و بلهاريسيا.... هههههههه*​ 

_*و لازم تلبسي احلى موديل : جيبة ( تنورة )خضرا (لون الخيار ) *_
_*و بلوزة حمرا (لون الحب) *_​ 

*- يعنى من الاخر جو الوان الطيف -*​ 

_*و البسي طرحة من سنة الف و تسعمية و ستة وخمسين خشبة و السابو من العصر الحجري...*_
_*تححححححفة*_​ 


*5- روحي عالمطبخ عشان تأخدي القهوة ... بس اوعي امك تاخد بالها من العك اللى انتى عاملاه*​ 


_*6- امشي بكل ثقة الى غرفة الضيوف ...*_
_*(كل ما تكون ثقتك بنفسك اكتر **تباني انك خبيرة في الأمور دي)*_​ 

_*... وكدا.... الفار يلعب فى عب ابو العريس ...*_
_*ويسأل نفسه>>مدام هيا خبيرة كدا *_
_*ليه اللي قبلنا طفشو؟!!*_​ 

*بس الفار فى عب او العريس مش كفايه...*​ 

*لازم يلعبلو شويه فى عب العريس ذات نفسه هههههه*​ 

_*امسكي القهوة ... بصي بعيونه (واحولي عينيكي) ... المسكين بكون وقع*_
_*في الصدمة(من اول نظرة)*_
_*هو طبعا من شدة الصدمة هينسى القهوة... وطعمها المريب - بالشطة الحارة -*_
_*طبعا سيبي الرجالة يتكلمو في المهم .... (اماااااااااااااااااااال)*_
_*ارجعي لام العريس اللي عايزة تشوف جمال شعرك*_
_*(المرة دي مش هنعمل مقلب ... خليه حلو مافيش مشكلة ... سشوريه و زبطيه)*_
_*بس ..................*_
_*اقعدي اهرشي و اهرشي و اهرشي قدامها ...*_
_*تخيلي انه في حديقة حيوانات **في راسك ...*_​ 


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكينة طنط (ام العريس)*_
_*اذا نفذتي الخطوات دى مية مية بأكدلك .. هتسمعي كلمة : " يا الله "*_
_*وتسمعي صوت ابوكي*_
_*بيقول للجماعة " شرفتونا" ... لانه الضيوف عايزين (يفلسعو ) قبل ما يتدبسو*_
_*بـ بلوة منيلة بستين نيلة....*_
_*اه رأيكم ايه رايكم .... *_​


*تنفع ؟؟؟ اكييييييييييييد*​ 


*اما انت ايها الشاب المسكين*​ 

*فعشان ما يتعملش فيك المقلب ده*​ 

_*>>>مقلب ... ؟؟؟*_
_*>>>ايوة طبعا مقلب*_​ 

_*قبل ما تفكر تتجوز او تخطب ... تاكد جيدا انه فيك هذه الصفات*_
_*(حسب مؤسسة المقاييس و المعايير الدولية للبنات في زمن الفضائيات)*_​ 

*1- هيبة و جلال وتقى : سامي يوسف*​ 

*2- رومانسية و جاذبية : تامر حسني*​ 

*3- طولك طول احمد عز واذا اطول خير و بركة.*​ 

*4-ثقافة : جورج قرداحي*​ 

*5- اناقة : نيشان ديرهورتنيان*​ 

*6-عندك مواهب : ابو تريكة*​ 

_*7- ضحكة وسنان : محمد حماقي ..*_
_*.( اموت واعرف ايه المعجون اللي بيستعمله ايه ؟؟ )*_​ 

*8-خفة دم : احمد حلمي ...*​ 

_*وما تنساش تتاكد انه جيبك مليان*_
_*وتكون اعمى عن غيرها .. واطرش عن عمايلها... واخرس متسالهاش ثلث الثلاثه كام*_​ 


_*منقوووووووووووووووووووول*_​


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي مريم علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
و ربنا يستر علينا و منتدبس*


----------



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
_*انت و حظك*_
_*بس الموضوع افادكم برضه*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*ميررررسى لمرورك بوب*_
_*نورت الموضوع*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
طيب واللى عايز يطفش عروسه 
ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

يا نصايحك يا حبي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه حرام عليكي
*​


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> طيب واللى عايز يطفش عروسه
> ههههههههههههههه ​



*ههههههههههه
نبقى ندورلك فى الموضوع ده
ههههههههههه
بس خلينى دلوقتى افرح حبايبى البنات الاول
هههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يا نصايحك يا حبي
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*ههههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى انتوا يا حبايبى علشان كده متوصية بيكم جاااااامد
هههههههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك يا عسل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه حرام عليكي
> *​



*هههههههههه
ليه بس ده انا بعمل الواجب و زيادة
ههههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك مارسلينو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ايه النصايح الجامدة دي*
*مرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## انريكي (10 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

طب انا عاوز اطفش عروسه قولي اعمل ايه  :t9:

شكرا مريم

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
نصائح جميله للبنات
هيصلوا ليكى
هههههههههه
شكرا جدااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*اول ما يجي هطبق عملي ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ايه النصايح الجامدة دي*
> *مرسي ليكي يا قمر*​



*ميرررسى يا ملكة
نورتى  التوبيك
و بعدين النصايح ده ليكم فلازم تكون جامدة
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب انا عاوز اطفش عروسه قولي اعمل ايه  :t9:
> 
> ...



*الطلب ده اتطلب من كام مشاركة 
و قلت هاتصرف بس نفرح البنات الاول
ههههههههه
ميرررسى انريكى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه
> نصائح جميله للبنات
> هيصلوا ليكى
> هههههههههه
> شكرا جدااا​



*ههههههههههه
اكيد يا استاذنا
هههه
ميررررسى لمرورك 
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اول ما يجي هطبق عملي ههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​



*هههههههههههههه
و ابقى ادعيلى بعدها
ميرررسى يا سكرة انتى
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك علطووووووول​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه كنتي نزلي التوبيك قبل كم يوم بس هههههههههههههه
ميرسيييي يا عسل


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
كنتى عايزة تطفشى عريس ولا ايه
هههههههه
منورة يا سكرة
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه 
كويس انك قولتيلنا علشان لما تحصل معايا تبقى العمليه مفقوسه
شكرا مريم
*​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*انتى توحفايه يا مريومه باامانه
هههههههههه

بس هو مين ده
*


> *5- اناقة : نيشان ديرهورتنيان*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه جامدة جداااااااااااا
واوعدك اول ما احب اطفش عريس هستعملها
ههههههههه ثانكس ياقمرة​*


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> كويس انك قولتيلنا علشان لما تحصل معايا تبقى العمليه مفقوسه
> شكرا مريم
> *​



*اى خدمة 
علشان تعرفوا بس بنعمل فيكم خير اهو
ههههههههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *انتى توحفايه يا مريومه باامانه
> هههههههههه
> 
> بس هو مين ده
> *



*يعنى انا لو اعرف كنت سيبتكم كده
هههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا عسولة انتى 
منوررررررررة التوبيك يا حبى​*


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه جامدة جداااااااااااا
> واوعدك اول ما احب اطفش عريس هستعملها
> ههههههههه ثانكس ياقمرة​*



*ههههههههههه
و ابقى طمنينى على النتيجة
ههههههههههههههه
بس انشاءالله متحصلش حاجة من دى يا عسولة
ميرررسى يا قمرة نورتينى​*


----------



## هالة الحب (24 أبريل 2011)

طرحه.يعنى لو العروسه مسيحية تعمل ايه


----------



## مريم12 (27 أبريل 2011)

*نووو يا هالة فهمتى غلط
الطرحة المقصود بيها طرحة فستان الفرح
و نورتى التوبيك​*


----------

